# 105 cassette



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

A buddy just purchased a 105 compact crankset and is changing out the cassette (10 speed) and chain. He currently is running a 12-27 and would like to change over to an 11-28. Will the 11-28 work with the 105 short cage RD? I've heard conflicting answers to this. Hopefully someone has a definitive answer. Also, I've heard that Sram 11-28 will work. What is the difference between the Shimano and Sram 11-28 cassettes if that last statement is true?

Thanks guys.


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

Yes, but you may have to adjust the B tension screw a little but it should be fine.


----------

